

Ask HN: Alternatives to Productized Consulting - reallyitried

Brennan Dunn has an excellent post [1] today on a productized consulting offering (high value services)<p>The example given - and that of many on his Freelancer&#x27;s Guild forum - is they&#x27;re selling revenue enhancing solutions: remarketing, landing page optimisation, CRO. All things that have a direct &quot;Makes you more money&quot; link once you get people to see the benefit.<p>Productized Consulting seems to work very well at this: a stated ROI (how is that guaranteed for each client?), a cost, and more money in return.<p>For people like myself who have no skill in offering services like these, who write like 8 year olds and create A&#x2F;B tests that are solidly inconclusive - what alternatives to productized consulting are there?<p>1. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;doubleyourfreelancing.com&#x2F;guide-to-selling-ecommerce-clients&#x2F;
======
davidw
Find out what you're good at and can package up. And if you're not good at
anything, practice, I guess.

------
Mz
I have two questions for you:

a) What do you have going for you? b) Other than "make money," what do want to
do? What are your interests?

If you can answer those two questions here, you might get more and better
feedback than what is currently happening.

